# Hallo from Germany!



## Attila (Aug 23, 2009)

Whats up? 

Greetings from Germany where my wife and I love everything about horses.

Hope I can learn some stuff here on the Forum.

Machts gut!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey! welcome to the forum and i hope you find and learn as much as you can!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey y'all and welcome to The Horse Forum!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Hallo Freund! Willkommen im Forum! Wo in Deutschland wohnen Sie?


----------



## Attila (Aug 23, 2009)

Brumby said:


> Hallo Freund! Willkommen im Forum! Wo in Deutschland wohnen Sie?



Ich wohne etwas eine stunde südlich vom Mainz. Sorry, mein Deutch ist nicht so gut, ich bin ein Amerikaner, aber Deutschland ist jetzt mein heim.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome!! Have fun posting


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Ich verstehe. Was haben Sie bewegen?

lol, I can quit if you want.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol Brumby! 

lol i am getting confused! but welcome to the forum


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Where at in Germany are you? I use to live over there fora few years. I sure miss pomme fritz and curry wurst.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ich habe en deutschland wohne fur drei yahre... Oh man, my german went way downhill! LOL...

I was in Heidelburg for three years, I took lessons in Reilingon!

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Attila (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry if I confused anyone. 

I am a American, but I call Germany home now. I came here in the Army, but loved it so much I decided to stay after my enlistment was up. Now I live here as private civilian. I live in a little village about a hour south of Mainz.

My wife has had a horse for 5 yrs, and I just bought one last week! I have been riding now for a whooping 3 months. I have a bunch to learn, and can use all the help I can get. I signed up here cause sometimes I get a headache trying to translate everything. My German is not up to snuff on everything yet.

Thanks for the welcomes, I'll stop babbling now.


----------

